# Announcing! SOUTH FLORIDA BEE COLLEGE, Ft. Lauderdale, Fl August 16-17



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Our facebook event page: https://www.facebook.com/events/674720865887015/


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

HBREL (UF’s Honey Bee Research and Extension Laboratory) would like to invite you to our 1st Annual South Florida Bee College(SFBC), August 16-17th at UF’s Fort Lauderdale Research and Extension Center (FLREC) in Davie, Florida. Read more about SFBC here: http://entnemdept.ufl.edu/honeybee/extension/SFbee_college.shtml

SFBC will satisfy nearly ALL your beekeeping needs! 2-days, 15 speakers, 50+ courses, with courses for the novice to the experienced. The full schedule is available here: http://entnemdept.ufl.edu/honeybee/extension/Bee College/SFBC/SFBC_esp.pdf with an important addition; David Westervelt Asst. Chief of Apiary for the Florida Dept. Of Ag will be speaking on the new apiary rules regarding zoning, pesticides, bee removal and more. 

What’s included in the price? Coffee and morning and afternoon snacks provided by Sunshine Bakery http://sunshinebakeryflorida.com/, and Seriously Local produce http://oceandrive.com/dining/articles/food-awakening, lunch provided by Rinconcito Boliviano http://rinconcitoboliviano.com/ and a BBQ cookout cooked up fresh Friday night on location. We provide a printed program of all the lecture materials, so you won’t miss a thing. There will be goodie bags for everyone, a 21-class honey show open to all registrants (http://entnemdept.ufl.edu/honeybee/extension/Bee College/SFBC/Schedule .pdf) door prizes and open hive demo's all day! We’ve got smokers, hive tools, and bee suits/veils for everyone to get some real hands-on learning in the hive. Plus, we have vendors like South Florida Bee Supplies http://www.sflbeesupplies.com/ and D&J Apiary http://www.dandjapiary.com/about.html with beekeeping merchandise available to purchase. 

For the first time we are offering a Spanish-track featuring Dr. Ernesto Guzman Head of the Honey Bee Research Center of U. Guelph Ontario Canada https://www.uoguelph.ca/ses/users/eguzman. We would love to see the commercial beekeepers of Florida utilize this one of a kind Spanish beekeeping education to the diverse community of field technicians they employ. 

How to register: All must register online and submit payment, BUT did you know you can pay by check and save the credit card processing fee? 

http://www.eventbrite.com/event/6807486375?ref=ebtnebregn 

AFTER registering online via Eventbrite, DO NOT hit register; choose “SHOW OTHER PAYMENT OPTIONS” 
Then “PAY OFFLINE” 
You may Pay By Check: 

Checks mailed must be post marked by August 10th, 2013. 
Make Check Payable to: University of Florida 
Mail to: University of Florida Bee College 
PO Box 110620
Gainesville, Florida, 32611 USA
Check must be in USD.

Also, check out our FB event page https://www.facebook.com/events/674720865887015/, join and invite your friends. Once 100 people join, I will randomly choose a winner to receive a hive body courtesy of Mann Lake and ship it directly to you! I will do the same for every 100 people that join! 

This is truly UF's beekeeping education at its finest! Please join us by registering for South Florida Bee College today.


----------



## heaflaw (Feb 26, 2007)

Wish I lived nearby.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

We offer 4 Bee Colleges a year now including Grenada. March is at Whiney Lab, south of St. Augustine. October is in Chipley, West of Tallahassee. There is a distant plan to add a week long bee boot camp. Each coincides with a student break at the University.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

We are close to a full house with South Florida Bee College, but we have a more room at the beautiful FLREC center to welcome guests, so we have extended registration! If you haven’t done so yet, there is still time. We have a packed schedule, great food, wonderful speakers and the weather is looking great. Please consider joining us for this 2-day all inclusive beekeeping event in Ft. Lauderdale Fl. 

Info: http://entnemdept.ufl.edu/honeybee/extension/SFbee_college.shtml 
Schedule: http://entnemdept.ufl.edu/honeybee/extension/Bee College/SFBC/SFBC_esp.pdf
Registration: http://www.eventbrite.com/event/6807486375?ref=ebtnebregn
Facebook Page (with chance for a give-away): https://www.facebook.com/events/674720865887015/?ref=br_tf

You can pay with a credit card online, or simply register and bring us a check at the door (hit other payment options). 

We hope to see you there!

Jeanette 

Laboratory Manager/Extension Technician
Honey Bee Research and Extension Laboratory
Department of Entomology and Nematology
University of Florida
Bldg 970 Natural Area Drive
PO Box 110620 
Gainesville, FL 32611-0620
Phone (352) 273-3932
Fax (352) 392 0190 
www.ufhoneybee.com 
www.afbee.com 
@ UFhoneybeelab
@ UFNativeBuzz


----------

